# WV side of new Cumberland



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've never fished the wv side of nc dam I was wondering how far down stream from the dam do you normally fish

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

It really all depends on water level, flow and what gates are open... It really helps to hook up with some one from here to show you the ropes if your serious about it. I got into River fishing a few years back... My first few trips down to the dam were frustrating to say the least while every one around me were killing the sauger, I struggled to hook up with a fish. 

I ended up hooking up with jerry. (doboy) who kindly went WAY out of his way to teach me... There is no rule thumb with the river, every day is different and with the ever changing conditions there is a different technique that works. And then just when you think you have it nailed down and you limit out and really get hooked EVERYTHING changes! Haha and you have to relearn it! 

I would be happy to meet you or go down with you one day and show you the very LITTLE bit that I know! A good place to start is where the "bricks" and "rocks" meet with a jig and twister tipped with a big fat head... And Remember if your jig isn't "ticking" the bottom you probably won't be catching eyes or sauger  it's not uncommon to have to use any where between a 3/8oz - 5/8oz jig depending on flow.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks that's definitely helpful and I know what you mean about just about every time being different I did fairly well last year on the Ohio side when ever the water was up high enough but I've always heard that usually the wv side is better. Since I'm home on spring break and have nothing to do really besides fish I was planning on heading down Tuesday for most of the day

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Many people fish directly off the wall, but its dangerous. Its 30 feet high, if you fall youre dead.

I fish about 40-50 yards down off the boulders. But its hard to get big cats up to shore because they duck inside cracks and crevasses and get you hung up. There are huge fish there, but to get them up the wall a round drop net is required. I dont feel safe fishing the wall, but many people do it


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the gate along th wv side fixed? Last I had herd it was stuck open. Hope its good before the wipers get in.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

The gate was open last October. Not sure now. You can always park at the overlook and scale the mountain side! Its steep! But way faster.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's still broke. From what I'm told, the Army Corps of E's are in NO HURRY to fix it. With it broke, it's almost not worth going. Hit the WV side 6 times in a row and got skunked all 6 times. Been going there for 14 yrs and probably hadn't been skunked that many times in ALL those yrs until this season...and trust me, it's because of that 2nd wicket out on the WV side!!!Hopefully it's fixed by next fall!!!!Have to hit the Ohio side when WV side is "flooded out". All this precip, possibly this weekend!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

2nd gate out makes it back flow. Not good


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

But regardless I don't care what time of year it is the water temp has to be correct or it's a waste of time


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Procraftboats21 said:


> 2nd gate out makes it back flow. Not good


You talking about the 2nd dam gate over?? What do you prefer?? You prefer the gates closest to shore to be CLOSED??

The Ohio side kinda sucks. I fish there alot... no more. Nothing ever big comes from the Stratton side that i know of. Im gonna hit strictly log jams and structure.

Id love for the WV side to be more calm. The current is brutal!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

barillms said:


> You prefer the gates closest to shore to be CLOSED??
> The Ohio side kinda sucks. I fish there alot... no more. Nothing ever big comes from the Stratton side that i know of. Im gonna hit strictly log jams and structure.
> Id love for the WV side to be more calm. The current is brutal!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We catch good smallmouth on the Ohio side in the spring. When the current gets moving, they tuck in behind the locking walls to get out of it. You just have to feel around to find them. Usually, they'll be bunched up on one rock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Did they dredge the Ohio side since last year because last year you had to know exactly where to cast otherwise you'd get snag but you could be bouncing on rocks the whole way in. Now it seems like instead of ticking on rocks my twister tail was just dragging in mud and I couldn't get snagged on a rock if I tried

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've changed a lot. I grew up fishing there in the spring with my dad having had fished it since the 70s. I use to get really mad the last few years that it got so crowded and mainly because of the internet but I've adapted. I'm willing to teach to those who will listen, I still have no respect for those who don't have sportsmanship while over there. I.e keeping walleye under 18". In the end we are all after food for the table and good friendship. That's what it's all about


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

My above post was referring to Flathead catfishing. I fished the Ohio side twice this month already for eyes, and havent had a nibble. Kinda bummed.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Procraftboats21 said:


> I've changed a lot. I grew up fishing there in the spring with my dad having had fished it since the 70s. I use to get really mad the last few years that it got so crowded and mainly because of the internet but I've adapted. I'm willing to teach to those who will listen, I still have no respect for those who don't have sportsmanship while over there. I.e keeping walleye under 18". *In the end we are all after food for the table and good friendship. That's what it's all about*



Yep, DITTO that,,, Procraft
There's a thousand fishermen (newbies/ kids, keep 'em off the streets) that would love to give it a try, and a MILLION un-touched spots. 
Maybe it's our job to point out ALL THOSE SPOTS and SPREAD-'EM-OUT-a-LITTLE? 
ENJOYMENT for all,,,, Life's TOO SHORT.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ive shored fished the cumberland a few times but ive always wanted to take the boat down and play around. whats the rules on distance from the dam and is there any locations to launch close by? im not familiar with the area.. If i pull the boat out early i may take a trip down next week. thanks for any info


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I wouldnt get within 100 yards of the dam. Theres a launch in New Cumberland, WV and Toronto, OH


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

leadcorebean said:


> ive shored fished the cumberland a few times but ive always wanted to take the boat down and play around. whats the rules on distance from the dam and is there any locations to launch close by? im not familiar with the area.. If i pull the boat out early i may take a trip down next week. thanks for any info


You're not allowed upstream of the bullnose, there are usually buoys across the river there. Buoys are pulled in the winter.


----------

